# Savy missing in vGlendale/Phoenix AZ



## jaz420 (Jun 25, 2012)

yo, has anyone seen this kid that calls himself Savy Sativa? like he's been missing for days and his brother and i are worried sick. he's new to squatting and he trusts all the wrong people (ie. junkies) and he does stupid shit so were mad worried at this point. we believe his phone was stolen so we got no way to contact him. i attached a picture so let me know if you've seen him or tell him to call jaz xD (idk if i posted this in the wright place, sorry if i didn't)


----------



## wildwerden (Jun 25, 2012)

good luck finding/contacting him! sending you my best.


----------



## Psyop (Jun 25, 2012)

Good luck hopefully someone here will know.


----------



## jaz420 (Jun 25, 2012)

wildwerden said:


> good luck finding/contacting him! sending you my best.


thanks yo ^^


----------



## Mountain (Jun 26, 2012)

To jaz420...good luck man...Arizona is fuckin scary...in the cities anyways...i remember when i was a greenhorn in Tuscon...scary aaaasssss shit...was robbed in minutes....sorry to hear this...hope he turns up!! Be careful youngsters!!


----------

